# Uso do Vós



## alf62

Olá:
Estudo português por un mes e tenho un livro de gramática portuguesa ( gramatica activa  grupo LIDEL) e os verbos não estam conjugados com a segunda pessoa do plural Vós. 
Não se usa Vós em Portugal ?   e Tu ou Você ?
Muito obrigado pela sua ajuda.
Alf62   Espanha


----------



## Tomby

Alf62: bem-vindo aos fóruns WRF!
Eu nunca estudei a segunda pessoa do plural (Vós). 
Se não estou enganado só se usa "vocês" e "os/as senhores/as", segundo o tratamento. 
Acho que "vós" é usado só pelos padres para se dirigir aos fregueses, pelos palestrantes nas palestras e pelos catedráticos nas aulas. Porém, melhor esperar as respostas dos nativos. 
Parabéns pelo seu português, apenas num mês já atingiu um bom nível para entrar nos fóruns usando este lindo idioma.
Bom fim-de-semana!


----------



## Marcio Afonso

Tombatossals said:


> Alf62: bem-vindo aos fóruns WRF!
> Eu nunca estudei a segunda pessoa do plural (Vós).
> Se não estou enganado só se usa "vocês" e "os/as senhores/as", segundo o tratamento.
> Acho que "vós" é usado só pelos padres para se dirigir aos fregueses, pelos palestrantes nas palestras e pelos catedráticos nas aulas. Porém, melhor esperar as respostas dos nativos.
> Parabéns pelo seu português, apenas num mês já atingiu um bom nível para entrar nos fóruns usando este lindo idioma.
> Bom fim-de-semana!


 
Verdade que você nunca estudou o "Vós"? O engraçado é que nas escolas brasileiras continuam ensinando a conjugação da 2ª pessoa do plural, mesmo que já esteja em desuso há muito tempo! O "tu" é até explicável, já que é usado em Portugal e outros países lusófonos, mas o "vós" me parece uma burocracia desnecessária... quer dizer, antes que me entendam mal: acho que poderiam continuar ensinando a conjugação padrão, mas sem cobrar tanto de alunos com 8, 9 anos, como ocorre.


----------



## Outsider

O "vós" hoje em dia é arcaico. Quase toda a gente diz "vocês".



Marcio Afonso said:


> O engraçado é que nas escolas brasileiras continuam ensinando a conjugação da 2ª pessoa do plural, mesmo que já esteja em desuso há muito tempo! O "tu" é até explicável, já que é usado em Portugal e outros países lusófonos, mas o "vós" me parece uma burocracia desnecessária... quer dizer, antes que me entendam mal: acho que poderiam continuar ensinando a conjugação padrão, mas sem cobrar tanto de alunos com 8, 9 anos, como ocorre.


Eu entendo, e até fico agradavelmente surprendido por ainda se ensinar a conjugação do "vós" nas escolas brasileiras, mas, vamos lá, não é assim tão difícil, pois não? Na maioria dos casos é só acrescentar um _-s_ à conjugação do "tu".


----------



## Vanda

Para nós é impensável decorar a conjugação de um verbo sem o vós. Oh vós de pouca fé! (brincadeira )


----------



## Tomby

Por vezes penso que uso e abuso do tratamento por "você" por _economia_ linguística: com quatro pessoas (eu, você/ele/ela, nós e vocês/eles) consigo o tratamento de seis.  E com o Imperativo com três, chega!
Falando honestamente, acho que vocês têm razão, deveriam continuar com o ensino das seis pessoas que conformam a conjugação verbal. No meu caso, era obrigatório saber a existência da segunda pessoa do plural, mas também sabia que não devia usá-la. 
Com a mesóclise quase aconteceu a mesma coisa. Também com o tema da conjugação perifrástica (penso que se denomina dessa maneira), estou a referir-me ao verbo "haver de + infinitivo": [hei-de, hás-de, há-de, havemos de, hão-de] + infinitivo. 
Não sei porque não a ensinaram. Eu tento evitar esta construção gramatical sempre que puder. Não obstante seria injusto não dizer que tive bons professores de português.   As minhas carências são por culpa da minha pessoa.
Cumprimentos!


----------



## ana lacerda

Boas
É verdade que não é uma prática portuguesa usar VÓS, mas,eu aprendi na escola. Quando somos crianças até usamos muito a expressão: "Hás-de ver!". Isto é dito como uma promessa  maldosa a alguém que não faz aquilo que nós queremos.


----------



## Outsider

_Haver de_ + infinitivo ainda se usa bastante em Portugal.


----------



## olivinha

Do vós eu só me lembro da época da decoreba para as classes de português e dos domingos, quando a minha mãe me obrigava a ir a missa, ouvir o padre dizendo: 
“Tomai e comei todos vós.”
Apesar de tudo, não posso deixar de “confessar” que acho bonito quando escuto, ou melhor, leio (na maioria das vezes da pluma de Machado de Assis) um verbo conjugado na segunda do singular com a maior naturalidade.

E o “vosotros/as” que me disseram que já não se usa? Estudando espanhol quando vivia nos EEUU, me disseram (professores!) que “no hacía falta aprender a conjugar el verbo en la segunda del plural”, que se usa “ustedes” y no “vosotros”… ¿Vosotros, qué vosotros? Agora, vivendo na Espanha, descubro que o vosotros está tão vivo (na Espanha) como qualquer das outras “pessoas”, e cada vez que tenho que utilizar-lo, siempre me sai o “ustedes”.

O


----------



## Lusitania

Na verdade, o vós é mais utilizado no interior norte do país e penso que sobretudo pelas pessoas mais velhas. Há pouco tempo estive no Luso e uma senhora amiga da minha avó ainda dizia "onde ides?". Mas é muito raro ouvir.
Agora em Espanha penso que o Vosotros está bem vivo e aprendo nas minhas aulas de Espanhol.

Espero que o português se informalize e comecemos a utilizar mais o tu.


----------



## Cosmic

Lusitania said:


> Na verdade, o vós é mais utilizado no interior norte do país e penso que sobretudo pelas pessoas mais velhas. Há pouco tempo estive no Luso e uma senhora amiga da minha avó ainda dizia "onde ides?". Mas é muito raro ouvir.
> Agora em Espanha penso que o Vosotros está bem vivo e aprendo nas minhas aulas de Espanhol.
> 
> Espero que o português se informalize e comecemos a utilizar mais o tu.


Como vecê diz , o Vosotreos está vivo , mas somente na Espanha (ou seja uma parte muito pequena dos hispanofalantes ) . Na América soa como uma palavra da Biblia . Quando era em menino , os sacerdotes falabam de "vosotros " o que era verdaeramente um avanço , ja que ao menos era mais compresivel que o latin.


----------



## jazyk

> Na maioria dos casos é só acrescentar um _-s_ à conjugação do "tu".


Deve ter-se enganado aqui, Outsider. O s só se acrescenta à conjugação do tu no pretérito perfeito, em todos os outros tempos tanto vós quanto tu terminam em s.



> _Haver de_ + infinitivo ainda se usa bastante em Portugal.


No Brasil também. A diferença é que não usamos o hífen para separar o verbo da preposição _de_.


----------



## Makumbera

O "haver + de" sobrevive em algumas cidades do interior de Minas gerais e no Rio Grande do Sul.


----------



## ana lacerda

Olá
Nem tão a propósito, estive numa reunião na igreja porque o meu filho entrou para a catequese ......e dou por mim ouvir a catequista falar assim:  ....embora vós vindes a casa do Senhor com vosso filho, tendes a obrigação de continuar com ...bla, bla,bla....ide-vos...tendes.....
Esta maneira arcaica, (digo eu), de falar, só na igreja!


----------



## Outsider

E devia ser "venhais"...


----------



## olivinha

Bom dia a todos.
 
Uma perguntinha para Cosmic. Reparei que os argentinos usam muito o “vos” (pelo menos os que eu conheço/ci na Espanha e nos Estados Unidos) mas agora não tenho certeza se com o verbo conjugado na segunda do plural ou na terceira (como “ustedes”). 
 
Você poderia me esclarecer esta dúvida (ou qualquer outro colega, claro)? 
 
Obrigada.
O


----------



## Outsider

jazyk said:


> Deve ter-se enganado aqui, Outsider. O s só se acrescenta à conjugação do tu no pretérito perfeito, em todos os outros tempos tanto vós quanto tu terminam em s.


Tem razão, não é assim tão simples. Umas vezes acrescenta-se "s", outras "i", outras "d", e outras muda-se o "a" para "e".


----------



## Lusitania

Olivinha, o Cosmic poderá responder melhor, mas agora tenho um professor de espanhol argentinho e aprendemos também o Voseo. É a segunda pessoa do singular, como para nós o tu utiliza-se vos.

Não é Cosmic. É muito interessante este professor porque aprendemos um pouco das diferenças de todos os países hispano-hablantes.


----------



## olivinha

Pensando bem, é isso mesmo, Lusitania, usam o “vos” como segunda do singular.
Obrigada.
O


----------



## Outsider

Não é bem o mesmo. Leiam este artigo acerca do _voseo_.


----------



## olivinha

Obrigada pelo artigo, Outsider.
O


----------



## Carlospalmar

olivinha said:


> Bom dia a todos.
> 
> Uma perguntinha para Cosmic. Reparei que os argentinos usam muito o “vos” (pelo menos os que eu conheço/ci na Espanha e nos Estados Unidos) mas agora não tenho certeza se com o verbo conjugado na segunda do plural ou na terceira (como “ustedes”).
> 
> Você poderia me esclarecer esta dúvida (ou qualquer outro colega, claro)?
> 
> Obrigada.
> O


 
Olivinha:

O vos que usamos os argentinos, não tem nada a ver com o vosotros (plural) usado na Espanha e nos textos religiosos. Esse vos é do voseo, uma forma antiga do castelhano e é usado para a segunda pessoa do singular como si fosse o tú,(segunda pessoa para o uso com à familia, os amigos e camaradas intimos, etc.)  usado em castelhano na Espanha, Mexico, Perú, partes da Colombia, etc. O vos que você falou é usado na Argentina, Costa Rica, Guatemala, El Salvador, partes da Colombia, o Paraguay, o Uruguay. Segundo a informação que tenho também é usado no estado de Chiapas no sul do Mexico. Gostaria maior informação sobre o uso do vos de segunda pessoa do singular no sul do Mexico, e confirmação dos nativos que usam esse vos do voceo como os argentinos como você falou. Os "paisas" na Colombia usam o vos. A conjugação é diferente do tú para o imperativo, para o presente, mas e igual ao tú no pretérito indefinido por exemplo.
Espero ter ajuado. Aguardo suas correções dos meu erros em português.

Carlos


----------



## Cosmic

Somente me resta uma coisa para aportar , ja que o artigo esta muito claro :  o imperativo , ao menos como e  utilizado na Argentina (nao conheço como falam no Centro América) . Modifiquei o quadro da Wikipedia assim :

Verb Meaning *Tú* *Vos* 



_hablar_ "to speak" _habla_ _hablá_ 



_comer_ "to eat" _come_ _comé_ 



_poder_ "to be able" _puede_ _podé_ 



_vivir_ "to live" _vive_ _viví_ _v_ 


_ser_ "to be" _sé_
_sé_ 



_venir_ "to come" _ven_ _vení_


----------



## olivinha

Obrigada, Carlospalmar. Vou ver se me atrevo a “vosear” com os meus amigos argentinos.
O
(Por cierto, exceto por alguns typos, teu português não merece correções. )


----------



## Lusitania

Penso que o Voseo seria algo assemelhado ao que se utiliza ainda em Portugal mas caindo em desuso "Vossa Mercê"? Que entretanto já tem variantes como "Vomecê" ou "Vossemecê". No Brasil também se ouve em algumas partes o "Vomicê". Não?


----------



## Makumbera

Esse voceo argentino não tem nada a ver com o "vosmicê". A conjugação se assemelha mais ao "tú" espanhol do que o "usted" (vuestra Merced).

Sim, o "vosmicê" pode ser encontrado em pouquíssimas partes do interior do nordeste brasileiros. E já está desaparecendo.


----------



## Lusitania

Cosmic said:


> Como vecê diz , o Vosotreos está vivo , mas somente na Espanha (ou seja uma parte muito pequena dos hispanofalantes ) . Na América soa como uma palavra da Biblia . Quando era em menino , os sacerdotes falabam de "vosotros " o que era verdaeramente um avanço , ja que ao menos era mais compresivel que o latin.


 

Cosmic, como podes ver, em Portugal também. Não utilizamos praticamente.


----------



## Outsider

Makumbera said:


> Esse voceo argentino não tem nada a ver com o "vosmicê". A conjugação se assemelha mais ao "tú" espanhol do que o "usted" (vuestra Merced).


E mais ainda à do _vosotros_.


----------



## jonquiliser

ana lacerda said:


> Olá
> Nem tão a propósito, estive numa reunião na igreja porque o meu filho entrou para a catequese ......e dou por mim ouvir a catequista falar assim:  ....embora vós vindes a casa do Senhor com vosso filho, tendes a obrigação de continuar com ...bla, bla,bla....ide-vos...tendes.....
> Esta maneira arcaica, (digo eu), de falar, só na igreja!



E na Galiza


----------



## guara49

Oi pessoal!
Acabei de me formar professor de espanhol! Todas as professoras que tive de alguma matéria relativa ao espanhol usavam a 2ª pessoa do plural vosotros (as), inclusive algumas só se dirigiam à classe utilizando esta pessoa. Entratanto, na América Espanhola não se utiliza mais. O "Vos" (Bôs) é utilizado no lugar de tu, na Argentina, Uruguai e algumas partes do Paraguai e em algumas comunidades andinas, na Colombia, Perú e Equador. ("Bô tené" bô queré, etc.) Quanto ao português do Brasil, ensinamos a 2ª pessoa do plural, embora não se utilize mais na lingua falada. Mas na escrita ainda aparece muito.
 Espero ter esclarecido um pouco mais a todos.


----------



## brighton rock

não é a mesma coisa (quase)

eu sou argentino, e por exemplo com o VOCEO nós agregamos as vezes um acento à palavra

tu haces = vos hacés

tu imaginas = vos imaginás

tu piensas = vos pensás

com o passado fica igual:

tu hiciste = vos hiciste

tu comiste = vos comiste


----------



## Gabriel Parente

No Brasil nós não usamos o vós para falarmos, em vez disso usaos o vocês, já o você ele espressa tratamento (respeito) e o tu é usado mais entre pessoas próximas, por exemplo: *O quê Tu estás fazendo* (seria em Portugal : O quê Tu estás a fazer). Com uma pessoa desconhecida ou que respeitada fala-se *, O quê você está fazendo?*


----------



## argentinodebsas

En la Argentina se conjuga de esta manera:

                                AMAR                  TEMER            PARTIR
YO                            amo                     temo              parto
VOS                          amás                    temés             partís
ÉL/ELLA                             ama                     teme              parte

NOSOTROS/AS            amamos                tememos         partimos
USTEDES                    aman                   temen             parten
ELLOS/AS                   aman                   temen             parten


El _vosotros_ no se utiliza, aunque la conjugación del voseo argentino proviene del antiguo voseo reverencial español, que como señal de sumo respeto, consistía en utilizar el _vos _para la segunda persona del singular, pero con la conjugación de la segunda persona del plural. 

Este viejo uso aún se mantiene para la asunción de cargos públicos en la Argentina. A la persona que tiene que asumir se le pregunta: ¿Juráis defender con lealtad y patriotismo el cargo de X; y cumplir y hacer cumplir la Constitución de la Nación en cuanto de vos dependa?

Saludos.


----------



## argentinodebsas

Otra cosa a tener en cuenta si se quiere utilizar el voseo, es que tiende a_ regulariza_r la conjugación de la mayoría de los verbos irregulares.

En presente del indicativo:
_juegas_ se convierte en _jugás_, _tienes_ en _tenés_, _puedes_ en _podés_

En imperativo:
Ten =Tené  Pon = Poné  Juega=Jugá  Oye=Oí  Sal=Salí

Sin embargo, con el verbo "ir" esta regla de regularizar lo irregular no se mantiene: para el imperativo  (que para quienes usan el tú es "ve") se utiliza "andá".


----------



## Dr. Fumbles

Minha pregunta é quenes de vós usais vós (Mi pregunta es quienes de vosotros usáis vós)?  Como es mi traducción de castellano a portugués?  He escuchado que hay unas personas que usan vós aún en portugal.


----------



## Carfer

Sim, há, poucos e cada vez em menor número. Mas eu uso, por exemplo. 
A sua pergunta eu escrevê-la-ia _'Quem de vós usa vós?_', mas provavelmente estarei a ficar bom para museu. A tendência maioritária é para substituir '_vós_' (2ª pessoa) por '_vocês_' (3ª).
A propósito, ao contrário do espanhol, '_quem_' é invariável, não tem a forma plural em português, de modo que '_quenes_' não existe. Uma vez que '_quem_' pede 3ª pessoa, para usar o verbo na 2ª teria de usar outro pronome que não '_quem_': _'Quais de vós usais vós?_'. Mas digo-lhe que já ninguém diria assim e até a mim já me soa estranho.


----------



## Istriano

Vós no Brasil só é usado na igreja católica (Bíblia)
Em Portugal, vós é usado só em umas zonas do Norte.
No entanto, em Portugal ainda se usam palavras como *vosso *(vuestro) or *vos *(os), *convosco *(con vosotros). No Brasil essas palavras não são usadas com *vocês.*

_Vejo-vos_ (pt) _Vejo vocês _(br)
_A vossa casa_ (pt)  _A casa de vocês_ (br) ou _sua casa_ (br)
_Convosco_ *(pt) _Com vocês _(br)

---
*_Com vocês_ também é comum em Portugal.


----------



## Outsider

Aparece na Bíblia e ainda é usado (de modo irregular) pelos sacerdotes católicos na missa. E, claro, na ficção histórica.


----------



## Tomby

Istriano said:


> Vós no Brasil só é usado na igreja católica (Bíblia)
> Em Portugal, vós é usado só em umas zonas do Norte.
> No entanto, em Portugal [ainda] se usam palavras como *vosso *(vuestro) or *vos *(os), *convosco *(con vosotros). No Brasil essas palavras não são usadas com *vocês.*
> 
> _Vejo-vos_ (pt) _Vejo vocês _(br)
> _A vossa casa_ (pt) _A casa de vocês_ (br) ou _sua casa_ (br)
> _Convosco_ *(pt) _Com vocês _(br)
> 
> ---
> *_Com vocês_ também é comum em Portugal.


Eu tenho visto/ouvido na RTP o uso de _connosco_, _convosco_ [com os/as senhores/as], _consigo_, etc. em entrevistas cujo conteúdo era artístico (sobre fados) e não religioso.
No obstante, Istriano e Outsider, concordo *convosco*.


----------



## Carfer

Outsider said:


> Aparece na Bíblia e ainda é usado (de modo irregular) pelos sacerdotes católicos na missa. E, claro, na ficção histórica.


 
E também nalguns textos, conversas e oratória mais formais, não concorda? É certo que _'os senhores'_ pode substituir o _'vós'_ nessas situações, mas nalgumas delas, nem que não seja senão por razões estilísticas, como a de evitar repetições mal sonantes, o _'vós' _pode justificar-se. Não tenho nem nunca fiz nenhuma estatística, mas eu diria, pela minha experiência pessoal, que o seu uso não é assim tão radicalmente infrequente como costuma dizer-se. E não sou do Norte nem esses meios que indica, com excepção da ficção histórica, influenciam essa minha sensação porque me são completamente alheios.


----------



## Dr. Fumbles

Lo siento pero no hablo mucho portugués o Não falo muito portugês.  Es casi todo que puedo decir.  Pero estoy aprendiendo galego.  Y ojalá puedo aprender gallego y aprender portugés también.  Pues gallego me parece como una mezcla entre castellano y portugés, gracias a su influencia castellana.  Pero voy a intentar entender todo que habéis dicho.  Gracias.


----------



## Dr. Fumbles

Vale, tengo que preguntar esto: ¿es la verdad que podéis entender castellano por alguna razón?  Todas las personas a quienes he conocido de brasil pueden entender castellano/español.  Pues me parece que por alguna razón si hablas portugés puedes entender castellano.  ¿Es la verdad o no?


----------



## Carfer

Dr. Fumbles said:


> Vale, tengo que preguntar esto: ¿es la verdad que podéis entender castellano por alguna razón? Todas las personas a quienes he conocido de brasil pueden entender castellano/español. Pues me parece que por alguna razón si hablas portugés puedes entender castellano. ¿Es la verdad o no?


 
Em geral, sim. Naturalmente que é muito mais fácil entender o idioma escrito do que o falado e neste há muita coisa que nos escapa, mas a comunicação básica não é muito afectada pelas diferenças.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Dr. Fumbles said:


> Vale, tengo que preguntar esto: ¿es la verdad que podéis entender castellano por alguna razón? Todas las personas a quienes he conocido de brasil pueden entender castellano/español. Pues me parece que por alguna razón si hablas portugés puedes entender castellano. ¿Es la verdad o no?


Lembre que os dois idiomas tem a mesma origem, e o que dificulta muitas vezes o entendimento são palavras similares mas que têm sentidos opostos. P.e., "esquisito" (Pt) e "exquisito" (Es).


----------



## MOC

Carfer said:


> E também nalguns textos, conversas e oratória mais formais, não concorda? É certo que _'os senhores'_ pode substituir o _'vós'_ nessas situações, mas nalgumas delas, nem que não seja senão por razões estilísticas, como a de evitar repetições mal sonantes, o _'vós' _pode justificar-se. Não tenho nem nunca fiz nenhuma estatística, mas eu diria, pela minha experiência pessoal, que o seu uso não é assim tão radicalmente infrequente como costuma dizer-se. E não sou do Norte nem esses meios que indica, com excepção da ficção histórica, influenciam essa minha sensação porque me são completamente alheios.




Eu acho que excluir mais de um milhão de pessoas de uma só vez é exagerado, mas já cansei de bater na mesma tecla e não quero aborrecer ninguém. Só por experiência a opinião mudará, no que toca ao uso de "vós".


----------



## Dr. Fumbles

WhoSoyEu said:


> Lembre que os dois idiomas tem a mesma origem, e o que dificulta muitas vezes o entendimento são palavras similares mas que têm sentidos opostos. P.e., "esquisito" (Pt) e "exquisito" (Es).



É interessante que tu dizes-o (espero que sea correcto), muitas vezes eu escrito esquisito aunque eu escrito en castelhano.  Pero es que mi pronunciación dicta que yo diga eskisito y no ekskisito.  Intento hablar y escribir en portugués pero no he encontrado ninguna clase de portugués!  Pues adiós y que tengam vôces tenham/vós tenhais um bon dia!


----------



## kel_cbr

É certo que venho da Beira Alta, onde, tal como no Minho, Douro e Trás-os-Montes, ainda se usa a forma da 2ª pessoa do plural. Ao contrário do que aqui foi dito por algum dos participantes, não é só na missa, nem muito menos pelos idosos ou pessoas sem estudos. Sou nova, formada, mestranda e uso o vós com muito orgulho, portanto não me encaixo em nenhuma das categorias. Não se trata de ser mais correcto ou arcaico, pois as línguas sofrem mudança, mas admira-me que haja quem pense que essa forma de tratamento caiu em desuso e só aparece em filmes sobre a realeza ou na Igreja.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

kel_cbr said:


> É certo que venho da Beira Alta, onde, tal como no Minho, Douro e Trás-os-Montes, ainda se usa a forma da 2ª pessoa do plural. Ao contrário do que aqui foi dito por algum dos participantes, não é só na missa, nem muito menos pelos idosos ou pessoas sem estudos. Sou nova, formada, mestranda e uso o vós com muito orgulho, portanto não me encaixo em nenhuma das categorias. Não se trata de ser mais correcto ou arcaico, pois as línguas sofrem mudança, mas admira-me que haja quem pense que essa forma de tratamento caiu em desuso e só aparece em filmes sobre a realeza ou na Igreja.


Kel, bem vinda ao Foro.

Quanto ao teu post, e visto que o assunto foi longo, eu pelo menos, não vou lê-lo completamente para saber o que/quem foi que te atingiu de forma tão pessoal como se depreende do mesmo.

Seria bom, nos teus posts futuros, que você colocasse tua resposta junto ao texto de referencia.

Quanto à tua reclamação, que, ao que parece, você tomou de forma pessoal, não creio que ninguém tenha tido a intenção de menosprezar quem quer que seja.

O *vós* se usa muito em Portugal, mas praticamente não é falado o Brasil. Isso são fatos, não opiniões, nem menosprezo por esse uso.

Um grande abraço, e, novamente, bem vinda a esta comunidade.


----------



## Carfer

kel_cbr said:


> É certo que venho da Beira Alta, onde, tal como no Minho, Douro e Trás-os-Montes, ainda se usa a forma da 2ª pessoa do plural. Ao contrário do que aqui foi dito por algum dos participantes, não é só na missa, nem muito menos pelos idosos ou pessoas sem estudos. Sou nova, formada, mestranda e uso o vós com muito orgulho, portanto não me encaixo em nenhuma das categorias. Não se trata de ser mais correcto ou arcaico, pois as línguas sofrem mudança, mas admira-me que haja quem pense que essa forma de tratamento caiu em desuso e só aparece em filmes sobre a realeza ou na Igreja.


 

Ia dizer que finalmente aparece alguém a remar contra a corrente, mas contive-me porque seria injusto para com os (poucos) colegas portugueses que se vêm insurgindo contra esta suposta queda em desuso do '_vós'. _Mas aproveito para lhe dar as boas-vindas, kel.


----------



## Dr. Fumbles

Obrigado podur a tua/sua (não sei as regras do português concernindo o uso do vôce, só sei que en Brasil usam-o mais que Portugal e em Portugal usam tu mais, como é o minho português despois de dois annos?)  E tamén é moi posible que o galego cáusame interferencia no miño uso do portugués pourque son tan semellantes (digamos que ó menos nas linguas escritas, son demasiadas similares)  E especialmente o galego e o portugués.


----------



## ElAjedrezEsLaVida

He leído que en Portugal, por lo menos en ciertos lugares, se usa el "vós" (como el vosotros) en Lisboa, se usa en otras regiones nortes como Coimbra o Braga? Cómo se le ve a uno si se lo usa allí?


----------



## Vanda

Juntei a uma antiga discussão sobre vós. Apesar de ter os usos no Brasil, repare que metade dos participantes são portugueses e falaram sobre Portugal. É só observar a localidade deles à direira no perfil.


----------



## pepeu360

Tomby said:


> Alf62: bem-vindo aos fóruns WRF!
> Eu nunca estudei a segunda pessoa do plural (Vós).
> Se não estou enganado só se usa "vocês" e "os/as senhores/as", segundo o tratamento.
> Acho que "vós" é usado só pelos padres para se dirigir aos fregueses, pelos palestrantes nas palestras e pelos catedráticos nas aulas. Porém, melhor esperar as respostas dos nativos.
> Parabéns pelo seu português, apenas num mês já atingiu um bom nível para entrar nos fóruns usando este lindo idioma.
> Bom fim-de-semana!



Bom dia, meu nome é Diego  e eu sou brasileiro. Aqui no Brasil nós maltratamos muito  a língua portuguesa, infelizmente. Aprendemos na escola o uso de Eu, tu, ele/ela/você, nós, vós, eles/elas/vocês, mas durante o português falado frequentemente trocamos o tu por você, com exceção de estados como Rio grande do sul, Santa Catarina e Pará que utilizam o tu frequentemente (que por sua vez costumam conjugar errado os verbos como se estivessem dizendo você). No caso do vós, costumamos utiliza-lo em orações (rezas), poemas e falas já muito antigas por conta de utilizarmos o vocês que se conjugam igual ao eles/elas, assim como o você na 3° do plural. Outro caso curioso é que em 90% das vezes, no português falado, utilizamos em vez de nós, a expressão "a gente". Exemplo: A gente vai fazer isso se você nos ordenar. Claro que isto é apenas para o português falado, no escrito não se admite este tipo de linguagem, diferente do você e vocês que se admite o uso na escrita. Em Portugal, até onde eu sei, o vós também se utiliza somente nestes casos, mas o você/vocês funciona como o usted/ustedes funciona na Espanha (pronome de tratamento). Aqui temos tendencia a não utilizar a 2° pessoa tanto do singular como do plural, com maior uso de tu em determinadas regiões mas como dito antes, conjugada de forma errada: Tu viu aquela guria? (Porto Alegre); Você viu aquela mina? (São Paulo).


----------

